# Question éventuelle de puéricultrice



## Fleurs34 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour à toutes,

J'espère que vous allez bien. Une question fréquente posée parfois par les puéricultrices pour laquelle j'aimerai avoir votre avis. 
Lorsque vous avez un enfant qui perd connaissances suite à un choc ou qui s'est blessé chez l'ass mat ou au parc, nous devons appeler les secours puis les parents.  En l'absence des parents, l'ass mat doit accompagner l'enfant avec les secours. Mais que faire des autres enfants qu'on accueille si on a pas d'ass mat à proximité inscrite sur le contrat lors de la signature avec les parents ? Merci d'avance à toutes pour vos réponses


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour ben non l'assistante maternelle n'accompagne pas l'enfant avec les secours ! Elle n'y est pas autorisée.
Que non !

Elle reste avec les autres.


----------



## Nounou22 (26 Septembre 2022)

C'est ce que j'aurai dit aussi....comme @GénéralMétal1988


----------



## nounou carine (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Fleurs34,
Quand j'avais fais ma formation,on avait posé la question, et la réponse était:
On appelle les secours qui prennent l'enfant en charge pour l'emmener à l’hôpital, et les parents rejoignent l'enfant à l’hôpital.
En aucun cas la nounou laisse les autres accueillis. Même si c'est ton propre enfant qui se blesse, tu appelles les secours et toi tu ne pourras rejoindre ton enfant qu'une fois les autres ont été récupéré par leur parents. C'est dure , mais c'est comme ça.


----------



## stephy2 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Comme Métal, vous ne devez absolument pas suivre les secours. Vous devez rester avec vos autres accueillis bien sûr. A moins d'en avoir qu'un seul et là oui vous pouvez peut être aller avec celui-ci  mais sinon non!


----------



## Sandrine2572 (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour

Je suis exactement du même avis que les collègues 😀

J ai eu mon renouvellement jeudi dernier et la puer ne m'a absolument pas posé cette question par contre elle a vérifié que sur mon frigo il y avait bien la feuille avec inscrit dessus numéro des pompiers. Du samu . Police gendarmerie. Centre anti poison . Ainsi que le numéro de chaque PE et nom et numéro de tel du médecin traitant pour chaque enfant ainsi que pour moi


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonsoir. 

Les enfants sont sous l'entière responsabilité de l'assmat 

Vous ne devez en aucun cas les laisser à une tierce personne 

Cependant 
Si l'accident survient et que vous n'avez p'us que cet enfant en accueil vous pouvez accompagner l'enfant 
Mais seulement si vous n'avez plus d'autres accueillis


----------



## nounoucat1 (26 Septembre 2022)

Pour ma part je n'ai jamais eu ce genre de question! Sinon impossible de laisser les autres accueillis .le petit blessé par seul. 
Autre chose interdite une assmat n'emmène pas dans son auto un blessé si son état devient critique dans le voiture elle serait responsable!


----------

